# Why I am so core?



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Because I shred the gnar commando


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Because I snowboard. Board the snow yo.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Because I'm a Snow Slut and I love to get slutty with all my slutty friends.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Because I was rode with a mullet in neon when it was in style and not worn for irony.:laugh:


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

I've ridden with Snowolf...



















...and Chuck Norris


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Is it possible that Chuck Norris and Snowolf are the same person, have they ever been seen together. 




I'm not sure if I'm core, but I've had plenty of core shots.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

core is not talking about how core you are..


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i was core before it was cool


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i talk about snowboarding on the interwebz with nerds.

so


mother

fucking


core.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

bitch, i INVENTED snowboarding


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

because i think shaun white is cool


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

I got that mad pow disease son.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> i talk about snowboarding on the interwebz with nerds.
> 
> so
> 
> ...


Exactly, might as well make fun of ourselves too....even if cheesy.


----------



## oatenshiro (Feb 4, 2011)

Been skateboarding for a long time and a friend of mine said hey, wanna go over to those slopes an hour away and rent snowboards. We had been working long hours all week and it was our day off with no better ideas so I said sure. Slid around a little while on those tiny hills, too nervous for anything real until again he said hey lets give the green lift a shot. Got up there, went down when it was clear because I didn't really know how to slow down or carve real well. Hit that speed where it doesn't even really feel like the boards touching the ground. Addiction.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Cuz yo mom says I am....:laugh:


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Core is a "thing" now?


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Jenzo said:


> Core is a "thing" now?


Duh. Get your core steeze up to date and shred the gnar bra


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

I think you're a complete tool for making a thread like this, let alone asking the question period.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Tech420 said:


> I think you're a complete tool for making a thread like this, let alone asking the question period.


my thoughts too..

so core.. gomer...


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Tech420 said:


> I think you're a complete tool for making a thread like this, let alone asking the question period.


whatever, buttercup, lighten up if you don't get the joke....Angry Snowbarder was insulting some guy because he only snowboards once or twice a year....calling him "not a real snowboarder". i called Angry, "so fucking core", then made up this joke to show just how core most of really are.....even in small ways.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

Snowboard geeks unite.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> whatever, buttercup, lighten up if you don't get the joke....Angry Snowbarder was insulting some guy because he only snowboards once or twice a year....calling him "not a real snowboarder". i called Angry, "so fucking core", then made up this joke to show just how core most of really are.....even in small ways.


wow, thats kinda lame.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> whatever, buttercup, lighten up if you don't get the joke....Angry Snowbarder was insulting some guy because he only snowboards once or twice a year....calling him "not a real snowboarder". i called Angry, "so fucking core", then made up this joke to show just how core most of really are.....even in small ways.


:laugh:

This will most certainly show him how "core" we are, in our own special, like a unique snowflake kinda way.

Awesomeness


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> wow, thats kinda lame.


+1 .........


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> whatever, buttercup, lighten up if you don't get the joke....Angry Snowbarder was insulting some guy because he only snowboards once or twice a year....calling him "not a real snowboarder". i called Angry, "so fucking core", then made up this joke to show just how core most of really are.....even in small ways.


So getting butthurt about posts online is core now?

Edit: Also, really random ass connection for you to assume we'll make


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> None of us are "core" now this dude is super core:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christ a monoski and what appears to be an ascot. I bow to our single plank overlord.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> None of us are "core" now this dude is super core:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy is core because he looks like a young version of Mr. Bean.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

So someone made a thread to take a tongue-in-cheek thinly veiled stab at another member because said member made some offhand (albeit somewhat true) comments about the thread author over which he's still butthurt?

That's fucking core, brah ... I bet you invented the backside air.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> So someone made a thread to take a tongue-in-cheek thinly veiled stab at another member because said member made some offhand (albeit somewhat true) comments about the thread author over which he's still butthurt?
> 
> That's fucking core, brah ... I bet you invented the backside air.



Nope, you have it wrong brah. No one is butthurt.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Nope, you have it wrong brah. No one is butthurt.


Dude, it's ok, let it go. Don't be mad. Sick 'hoff pic, you got nothing to be mad about.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm core cause I drive with chains on errrrrrrrrrryyyyy dayyyyyyy!


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm core coz I dont even know what the fuck core means muthafuckahhh... 





...and I give out free magazines. lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> I am core because if you know the legacy of MPD:laugh::laugh:
> enough is said....
> ...


Core or super poser? Says the guy closing in on 8k posts...


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I eat apple cores.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've had multiple core shots...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm not core. I'm probably the farthest thing from it. I just wanna snowboard.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

This is how core I am...

Cross Country Snowboarding - YouTube


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I'm not core. I'm probably the farthest thing from it. I just wanna snowboard.


Which ironically makes you the most core of all. *hands over the snowsurfing internez core award to ThunderChunky*


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> Which ironically makes you the most core of all. *hands over the snowsurfing internez core award to ThunderChunky*


Unless he's just saying that so you'll think he's core...


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Which he is. Which is the least core thing you could possibly do.


----------



## nerickson (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm core because I am the tough and central part of a fruit. I also contain seeds.


----------

